# Search - minimum word length



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I wanted to search the massive Lost finale thread for posts with links in them (I wanted to find a link without rereading all 17 pages) so I put **.com* in the search box and got this result:



> The search term you specified (*.com) is under the minimum word length (2) and therefore will not be found. Please make this term longer.
> 
> If this term contains a wildcard, please make this term more specific.


I don't think I've ever seen a minimum WORD error before - it's usually a minimum CHARACTER error. At least that I can recall. I know I have searched for my own domain before (i.e. www.kitten.com) and it worked perfectly, so obviously the wildcard is throwing it off. It seems like it would be an easy search, though - how many .com entries can there be? I did try a straight *.com* search and was told there were no matches.

Is there another way to search for links in a thread, or am I just out of luck? Is there a way to change the backend so that this search is accepted?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Not sure why the word length error is there but try a "search this thread" for http.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Doh! 

/smacks forehead

Why didn't I think of that? 

Thanks! It worked!


----------

